Ask HN: How does your org write a post-mortem? - adam_ellsworth
======
pawannitj
We use 5 whys
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys)

~~~
andrei_says_
Could you outline the process a bit? Who participates? What’s the context of
the questions? Etc.

